# SNL 12-17-05, Jack Black SPOILERS



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

I actually thought this was a pretty good episode, even down to the musical guest, Neil Young and his geriatric band. 

The opener, Dick Cheney as Santa, was classic. I also loved the Alien skit and the Spelling Bee. 

The news was okay, but the commentary from the Skull Island tourism reps was really funny.

Anyway, it's worth catching if you can.


----------



## Spire (Jun 6, 2001)

It's the Chronic _whut_?


----------



## jubrand (May 11, 2002)

"cles" of Narnia! That was one of the funniest bits I've seen on SNL for a long time.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

The "SNL Digital Short" was hilarious, but the Spelling Bee was brilliant, and brilliantly performed. It didn't need the Tenacious D closer.

Asking for the origin of the word, it's use in a sentence, etc. as a way of stalling, and the obviousness of that tactic on the performers face... Brilliant.

"Could you spell the word please?"

"No."

"B-R-D-X-T-L-M-N-Y-....Q-Q-Q-Q-Q....T-L. Business."

[Pause for long applause and cheers.]

"Wrong."


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

Good to see that Neil Young hasn't gotten any less weird over the years.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I loved both the digital short and "Christmastime for the Jews," with Darlene Love singing.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

jubrand said:


> "cles" of Narnia! That was one of the funniest bits I've seen on SNL for a long time.


Geez, I completely forgot about mentioning that in my OP... that was f'ing funny. Trying to make the most unhip things hip.


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

jubrand said:


> "cles" of Narnia! That was one of the funniest bits I've seen on SNL for a long time.


The only reason I still bother with SNL is 'Weekend Update' and rare gems like this weeks digital short 'Lazy Sunday' with Andy Samberg and Chris Parnell. :up: :up:


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I liked Neil Young's first number a LOT. Other than that, a few fun moments. Liked the digital short-and that's the first time I've ever enjoyed an SNL cartoon. I usually hate them.

Christmas for the Jews.


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

I honestly thought this was the best ep this season. There were highs and lows, but the highs (skits mentioned before: the digital short, the aliens, the opening) were as high as the top ones of the season and the lows, (the windy restaurant, for instance) actually had some pretty enjoyable parts.


----------



## JadeWolf07 (Jan 1, 2004)

I thought the digital short was hilarious...anyone know where I could download a copy of the song??


----------



## canyonero! (Apr 24, 2002)

Lazy Sunday video for everyone:
http://www.youtube.com/watch.php?v=zLElfJ9YCh0

"GOOGLE MAPS IS THE BEST! TRUE DAT! DOUBLE TRUE!"

I love Andy Samberg. Everyone should check out his troupe's old stuff (http://www.thelonelyisland.com/awesometown/). The other 2 are writing for the show this season.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

Christmas Time for the Jews was very amusing... I got a big kick out of the rather authentic sound engineering.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

The digital short was the best thing I've seen on SNL in a long time. I actually thought the news was not quite as good this week. The Skull Island guys were OK, but sloppy. The restaurant scene went on too long but the special effects saved it... they really had a great wind machine there... just the sight gags made it funny (the guy's toupe flying off etc.)

Plus, I think Jack Black is really funny. He's so natural and normal onstage: he never seems like he's acting. Of course he probably has zero range but in his element he's great. I have to admit I FF'd both of Neil's sets after the first couple of minutes. Neil is great but I just wasn't into those tunes last night.


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

madscientist said:


> Neil is great but I just wasn't into those tunes last night.


 First song had a nice Holiday feel to it, but the second one about Elvis felt "throwaway" to me anyway.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I thought Howard Stern was suppose to be in the opening sketch?


----------



## Spire (Jun 6, 2001)

pmyers said:


> I thought Howard Stern was suppose to be in the opening sketch?


He got sick.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Oh sweet, Neil Young was the musical guest?? Glad I tivo'ed it, can't wait to watch it now!

And Jack Black is good.


----------



## AJRitz (Mar 25, 2002)

Fool Me Twice said:


> The "SNL Digital Short" was hilarious, but the Spelling Bee was brilliant, and brilliantly performed. It didn't need the Tenacious D closer.
> 
> Asking for the origin of the word, it's use in a sentence, etc. as a way of stalling, and the obviousness of that tactic on the performers face... Brilliant.
> 
> ...


The Tenacious D closer was there because the whole sketch was a sendup of a hot Broadway musical about spelling bee contestants.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

ElJay said:


> Christmas Time for the Jews was very amusing... I got a big kick out of the rather authentic sound engineering.


Yeah, that's what I appreciated most about it. It really sounded like it could have been taken off of the Phil Spector Christmas Album, and like I said earlier, they even had Darlene Love do the vocals (and that was her who sang White Christmas into the commerical live).

The Closed Captioning on the cartoon was horrible though.

Note to Closed Captioners. Jews do not drink "Swedish Wine," but "Sweet ass wine."


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

Turtleboy said:


> Note to Closed Captioners. Jews do not drink "Swedish Wine," but "Sweet ass wine."


I probably should have turned the captions on because I couldn't understand most of it.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Turtleboy said:


> Note to Closed Captioners. Jews do not drink "Swedish Wine," but "Sweet ass wine."


That's really going to disappoint the Swedish wineries.

This show was pretty good. The digital show, the spelling bee, and Christmastime for the Jews.

Even the Debbie Downer skit got some chuckles out of me for the first time since its infamous origin on the Lindsey Lohan-hosted show.


----------



## jasoncarr (May 3, 2002)

jubrand said:


> "cles" of Narnia! That was one of the funniest bits I've seen on SNL for a long time.


And perhaps the only funny thing Chris Parnell has ever done. I almost FF'ed it when I saw 50% of the skit was CP, but that was fan-farking-tastic.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Turtleboy said:


> Note to Closed Captioners. Jews do not drink "Swedish Wine," but "Sweet ass wine."


Hm. Were they talking about some kind of Jewish wine? I thought they were talking about plum wine, since they were eating in a chinese restaurant... ??? Plum wine is plenty sweet.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Best part of the spelling bee sketch was that he said something like 30-40 letters and not one of them was a vowel (except for one "y").

"It's all about the Hamiltons baby!"

Anybody know where a downloadable copy of the Lazy Sunday video can be found (youtube.com just streams it seems)?


----------



## jubrand (May 11, 2002)

busyba said:


> Best part of the spelling bee sketch was that he said something like 30-40 letters and not one of them was a vowel (except for one "y").
> 
> "It's all about the Hamiltons baby!"
> 
> Anybody know where a downloadable copy of the Lazy Sunday video can be found (youtube.com just streams it seems)?


I actually made one, but it's about 91MB, and I don't have any way to share it. If anyone has someplace I can put it, I'd be happy to upload it.

EDIT: Someone smarter than me already did it. 

http://digg.com/movies/SNL_Lazy_Sunday_video


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

Best episode of the season.

Every sketch was funny. Neil Young was great (especially his first song).

It was a really stupid sketch, but for some reason, "Two A-Holes buy a Christmas Tree" had me laughing histerically.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

madscientist said:


> Hm. Were they talking about some kind of Jewish wine? I thought they were talking about plum wine, since they were eating in a chinese restaurant... ??? Plum wine is plenty sweet.


Yeah, traditional Kosher Wine (especially the Manischevetz brand) is super extra sticky sweet. It's gotten better in recent years though.


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

Fish Man said:


> Best episode of the season.
> 
> Every sketch was funny. Neil Young was great (especially his first song).
> 
> It was a really stupid sketch, but for some reason, "Two A-Holes buy a Christmas Tree" had me laughing histerically.


YES!! I forgot about that one!

(paraphrased):
Wife - "I want that"
Jack Black - "What, the lamppost? You can't have that."
Wife - "I want it."
Husband - "How much for the lamppost." (questionmark left out on purpose.)


----------



## bigcb37 (Jun 14, 2002)

He looked like a rabbit...


----------



## AJRitz (Mar 25, 2002)

jradford said:


> YES!! I forgot about that one!
> 
> (paraphrased):
> Wife - "I want that"
> ...


Heh, the A-Hole husband is a good friend of my brother's. He's a really nice guy in real life. I spent some time with him around my brother's wedding this past September.


----------



## aaronw (Apr 13, 2001)

chronic
WHAT
cles of narnia

That whole skit was pure genius.

Also:

"You can call us Aaron Burr from the way we're dropping hamiltons"


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

aaronw said:


> chronic
> WHAT
> cles of narnia
> 
> That whole skit was pure genius.


No joke! Those 2 white dudes can rap! I'm really glad Chris Parnell found someone else to rap with! 2-no-6-no-12-Baker's Dozen! Then the rhyme with "cousin!" Brilliant! :up: :up: 
MMM....cupcakes!

And Christmastime for the Jews was mint! 
Now it's 10:30...time for bed...
Daily Show rerun...still fresh in their heads (or something to that effect) 

And I LOVE LOVE LOVE Jack Black...he ROOLZ!


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

I've really liked the new "featured" actors. I think, to be fair, the "A-Hole" husband is not brand new, but I lump him in with Andy and Hader and the new woman that played the A-hole wife as "new blood."


----------



## AJRitz (Mar 25, 2002)

Yeah, Jason joined the "featured players" cast last season. He's been on much more often already this season though.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

I watched this pretty much just for Neil Young. I'm a huge fan and he had a pretty good performance on it. I was pleased


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

This was talked about a bit in the TV forum, but I think most people missed it.

On SNL this weekend there was a great video called Lazy Sunday.

Check it out. http://www.youtube.com/watch.php?v=zLElfJ9YCh0


----------



## RegBarc (Feb 18, 2003)

"It's all about the Hamiltons, baby."

Awesome.


----------



## MattDing (Mar 4, 2004)

Wow.

And here I thought Lydia was back.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

That was just hilariously funny. I loved it on SNL, love it today.


----------



## Pablo (Feb 1, 2002)

That is awesome. During college, it was always McDonalds hamburgers, not cupcakes. On Wednesday, they were $0.25 each.


----------



## bentleyml (May 21, 2003)

I'll have to wait til I get home to check it out. Darn work computer.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

:up:
Best thing in a while on SNL


----------



## WinBear (Aug 24, 2000)

I heard about this on Engadget today and they explained about the Magnolia Bakery cupcakes.


----------



## KenDC (Jun 18, 2001)

Looks like I have my Sunday planned out. :up:


----------



## djithm (Sep 10, 2004)

lol that was cool. probably the best for me in a while from SNL.


----------



## M82A1A (Jan 23, 2004)

That is pretty funny. I like the gunshot at the end. 

Chris Parnell has some other good raps on SNL too.


----------



## CharlieW (May 30, 2001)

Saw this the other night on SNL. Definitely one of the better things I've seen on there in a while.


----------



## CharlieW (May 30, 2001)

"You can call us Aaron Burr from the way we're dropping Hamiltons." 


Classic.


----------



## dcheesi (Apr 6, 2001)

Was this supposed to be making fun of Narnia, or was it some sort of evil product placement? (Or both?)

I don't know what's scarier... that SNL did whole rap on a cheesy movie, or that I was really groovin' to it...


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

dcheesi said:


> Was this supposed to be making fun of Narnia, or was it some sort of evil product placement? (Or both?)
> 
> I don't know what's scarier... that SNL did whole rap on a cheesy movie, or that I was really groovin' to it...


http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/B00005AQEQ/002-9147914-0903238?v=glance


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I also really enjoyed the Robert Smigel cartoon, Christmastime for the Jews, with Darlene Love singing, and a real Phil Spector-like sound.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Turtleboy said:


> I also really enjoyed the Robert Smigel cartoon, Christmastime for the Jews, with Darlene Love singing, and a real Phil Spector-like sound.


Me too! And I usually hate the cartoons!


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

dcheesi said:


> Was this supposed to be making fun of Narnia, or was it some sort of evil product placement? (Or both?)
> 
> I don't know what's scarier... that SNL did whole rap on a cheesy movie, or that I was really groovin' to it...


It was funny b/c it was two white guys "gangsta" rapping about eating cupcakes and seeing a children's movie.


----------



## On Course (Apr 30, 2005)

That was great!


----------



## dcheesi (Apr 6, 2001)

cherry ghost said:


> http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/B00005AQEQ/002-9147914-0903238?v=glance


Yeah, I got the reference, thanks. I guess I'm just paranoid about paid product-placement ever since that article a few days ago: TiVo and product placements...


----------



## waldingrl (Jan 19, 2005)

Now the kiddo is running around singing it. This won't be good at school tomorrow.

 It'll be GREAT!


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

Wow, that was really good. Parnell is pretty funny. I missed this episode, I had assumed it was going to be a repeat...


----------



## cancermatt (May 21, 2002)

Absolutely best skit on SNL. I believe it was done by the same people who used to do the bear skits shown as the very end of the show. I'm sure someone can tell me if that's true or not. I watched this 5 or more times before deleting, and forwarding the link to everyone I know. What is the "group" who did this and what have they done in the past (both pre and post SNL?). Thanks.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

cancermatt said:


> Absolutely best skit on SNL. I believe it was done by the same people who used to do the bear skits shown as the very end of the show. I'm sure someone can tell me if that's true or not. I watched this 5 or more times before deleting, and forwarding the link to everyone I know. What is the "group" who did this and what have they done in the past (both pre and post SNL?). Thanks.


I dunno. Both Parnell and Sanberg are regular cast members, so it's not like it's a special group. You may be getting confused with the Robert Smigel cartoons.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

I hated those Bear City sketches. But I liked this one. Now I just hope they won't beat it into the ground like the filmed ad parodies.


----------



## dcheesi (Apr 6, 2001)

Turtleboy said:


> It was funny b/c it was two white guys "gangsta" rapping about eating cupcakes and seeing a children's movie.


I know, I know... The sad part is, I would have found it pretty funny if I had just taken it at face value. But I just couldn't help wondering if the studio paid SNL to name-drop Narnia in some way, and this is what they came up with. Maybe that shouldn't invalid the underlying humor of it, but for me it did. But then I'm always weird about such things


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

A digital short film featured on SNL with Chris Parnell and Andy Samburg is free for the taking on iTunes. This is probably the funniest thing on SNL has done in a long time. Highly recommended if you have the bandwidth to download it, and iTunes. 

This link leads directly to the iTunes page. You have to have iTunes for it to work.

http://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewTVSeason?id=111067020


----------



## M82A1A (Jan 23, 2004)

Perfect video to test out the video capabilities on my new 30 gig iPod! Thanks for posting it!


----------



## Rallyman (Apr 18, 2004)

Hilarious!


----------



## Taco Lover (Aug 15, 2003)

Frickin' awesome!


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

this will turn out to be SNL's high moment of the 2000s.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

:up: x 100

Love it. Love the skit. Love video. Love iTunes. Love free, funny stuff.


----------



## Taco Lover (Aug 15, 2003)

Baker's dozen!


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

I prefer MapQuest!


----------



## Taco Lover (Aug 15, 2003)

SNACK ATTACK MOTHER******!


----------



## Rallyman (Apr 18, 2004)

Google Maps the best! True Dat!!


----------



## omnibus (Sep 25, 2001)

Thanks for posting the link. If I did'nt hate rap so much, I might have enjoyed it more!


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

omnibus, that's the joke. It's not "rap" as much as it is a _parody_ of rap.


----------



## KenDC (Jun 18, 2001)

They call us Aaron Burr by the way we're dropping Hamiltons.


----------



## Bryanmc (Sep 5, 2000)

KenDC said:


> They call us Aaron Burr by the way we're dropping Hamiltons.


Best line. :up:

This was great.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Mr. Pibb + Red Vines = crazy delicious


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Now, Lorne, for the love of all that's good and decent, _do not rebroadcast this rap over and over and over and over again_.

In fact, it shouldn't air again until they do SNL's "Best of the Oughts" in 2011.


----------



## waldingrl (Jan 19, 2005)

Fofer said:


> Mr. Pibb + Red Vines = crazy delicious


Truer words have never been spoken.


----------



## M82A1A (Jan 23, 2004)

Graymalkin said:


> Now, Lorne, for the love of all that's good and decent, _do not rebroadcast this rap over and over and over and over again_.
> 
> In fact, it shouldn't air again until they do SNL's "Best of the Oughts" in 2011.


 I second that. But how much control does Lorne have? Once the show is syndicated to E! or whomever, can't they play it as much as they like?


----------



## On Course (Apr 30, 2005)

/downloaded

Thanks!


----------



## grecorj (Feb 6, 2002)

transcript from http://kydem.blogspot.com/2005/12/lazy-sunday-transcript.html

Andy Samberg: "Lazy Sunday, wake up in the late afternoon, call Parnell just to see how he's doin'." 
Chris Parnell: Hello?
Andy Samberg: What up Parnz?
Chris Parnell: Yo Samberg, what's crackin'?
Andy Samberg: You thinkin' what I'm thinkin'?
Both: NARNIA!
Andy Samberg: Then it's happ'nin'.
Chris Parnell: But first my hunger pangs are stickin' like duct tape!
Andy Samberg: Then let's hit up Magnolia, and mack on some cupcakes!
Chris Parnell: No doubt that bakery's got all the raw frosting.
Andy Samberg: I love those cupcakes like McAdams loves Gosling!
Chris Parnell: Two!
Andy Samberg: No, six!
Chris Parnell: No, twelve!
Both: Baker's Dozen!
Andy Samberg: Yo, I told you that I'm crazy for these cupcakes, cousin!
Chris Parnell: Yo, where's the movie, playa?
Andy Samberg: On the west side, dude!
Chris Parnell: Well, let's hit up Yahoo! Maps to find the dopest route.
Andy Samberg: I prefer MapQuest!
Chris Parnell: That's a good one, too!
Andy Samberg: Google Maps is the best!
Chris Parnell: True dat!
Both: Double True!
Andy Samberg: 68th and Broadway!
Chris Parnell: Step on it, sucka!
Andy Samberg: What you wanna do, Chris?
Chris Parnell: Snack attack, muthaf-----!
Both: The Chronic- What? -Cles of Narnia!
Yes the Chronic- What? -Cles of Narnia!
We love the Chronic- What? -Cles of Narnia!
Pass the Chronic- What? -Cles of Narnia!
Andy Samberg: Yo stop at the deli, the theatre's overpriced!
Chris Parnell: You got the backpack?
Andy Samberg: Gotta pack it up nice!
Chris Parnell: Don't want security to get suspicious!
Andy Samberg: Mr. Pibb and Red Vines equals crazy delicious.
Chris Parnell: Reach in my pocket, pull out some dough.
Andy Samberg: Girl actin' like she never seen a ten befo'.
Chris Parnell: It's all about the Hamiltons, baby!
Andy Samberg: Throw the snacks in the bag!
Chris Parnell: And I'm ghost like Swayze! (Pause) Roll up in the theatre,
Andy Samberg: Ticket buyin's what we handle?
Chris Parnell: You can call us Aaron Burr
Andy Samberg: From the way we're droppin' Hamiltons.
Chris Parnell: Bust up in our seats, Movie Trivias the illest!
Andy Samberg: "What Friends alum starred in films with Bruce Willis?"
Chris Parnell: Answer so fast that we're scary!
Andy Samberg: Everyone stand to know when we scream
Both: MATTHEW PERRY!
Andy Samberg: Now quiet in the theatre or it's gonna get tragic.
Chris Parnell: We're 'bout to get tickets to a dream-world of magic.
Both: The Chronic- What? -Cles of Narnia!
Yes the Chronic- What? -Cles of Narnia!
We love the Chronic- What? -Cles of Narnia!
Pass the Chronic- What? -Cles of Narnia!


----------



## Jotas (Mar 19, 2005)

"Two, no six, no twelve, BAKERS DOZEN! I told you that I'm crazy for these cup cakes cousin!"

"Yo, reach in my pocket pull out some dough. Girl acted like she never seen a ten before. It's all about the Hamiltons baby!"

One of the best skits ever. Wouldn't mind seeing or hearing another song.


----------



## On Course (Apr 30, 2005)

I have to bump this in case anyone missed it. Its hilarious!!


----------



## MattDing (Mar 4, 2004)

On Course said:


> I have to bump this in case anyone missed it. Its hilarious!!


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=278111

Enjoy OC.


----------



## On Course (Apr 30, 2005)

MattDing said:


> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=278111
> 
> Enjoy OC.


already done


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Very cool... How did you find this gem?

For free audio, there's a link at the bottom left of the iTunes home page... But I couldn't figure out how to locate free videos...


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

I thought y'all were nuts at first. It was hillarious!


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I'm feeling no love at all from you peeps.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

M82A1A said:


> I second that. But how much control does Lorne have? Once the show is syndicated to E! or whomever, can't they play it as much as they like?


I think he's talking less about syndication and more about repeating it in future episodes this season. SNL has a habit of frequently reusing their pre-filmed bits as time fillers when needed. The "Morgan Stanley" ad must have been used at least 4 times.


----------



## Rallyman (Apr 18, 2004)

Turtleboy said:


> I'm feeling no love at all from you peeps.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Turtleboy said:


> I'm feeling no love at all from you peeps.


  How so, TB?


----------



## MattDing (Mar 4, 2004)

He posted a thread on this 2 days ago, yo!

Youze dope with me, TB. 

Word.


----------



## MattDing (Mar 4, 2004)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=277840


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Yeah, I posted this days ago, and all these people who are so excited now, ignored the thread. 

Great discovery of old news.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Ah, but the (very big) difference is that now it's available (for free!*) from the iTunes Music Store. Plays nicely in iTunes, syncs perfectly to the iPod video...

As always, "the medium is the message."




*This may even be the first free video download that iTMS has offered, I know I haven't seen any before...


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

Hmm, I posted this at http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=278075 hours earlier and nobody responded.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I would love to have just the audio version of this.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

YCantAngieRead said:


> I would love to have just the audio version of this.


http://rapidshare.de/files/9605212/lazy-sunday.mp3.html


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

cwerdna said:


> Hmm, I posted this at http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=278075 hours earlier and nobody responded.


Yours was at 1:49 AM (PST) and Peter000's was at 8:59 AM (PST.)

Big difference! In the morning when they wake up, most people just look at the first page of active threads...


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

busyba said:


> http://rapidshare.de/files/9605212/lazy-sunday.mp3.html


That crappy RapidShare never works for me. Anyone else?


----------



## Penelope (Jun 30, 2005)

That was great! Thanks!


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

It works for me. I'll try and host my copy somewhere friendlier.


----------



## kiljoy (Mar 24, 2001)

Thanks for the bump. I saw the thread but didn't think it would be that interesting. When I saw the bump, I thought what the hey. Awesome! :up:

Tony


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

cwerdna said:


> Hmm, I posted this at http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=278075 hours earlier and nobody responded.


The middle of the night + the less specific subject line = lots of people just didn't see it. Sorry.


----------



## Pablo (Feb 1, 2002)

Turtleboy said:


> I'm feeling no love at all from you peeps.


I saw your thread and loved the video.

I have no need for this new version, because I am not one of the pod people.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Almost worth buying a $399 video iPod for this!

I said, _almost._


----------



## Jotas (Mar 19, 2005)

Graymalkin said:


> Almost worth buying a $399 video iPod for this!
> 
> I said, _almost._


You weren't the only one thinking that. I was debating if I should go with the PSP or the iPod. I'm still leaning towards iPod, but that will have to wait until next year...unless Santa will bring me one this year.....


----------



## Jotas (Mar 19, 2005)

Turtleboy said:


> I'm feeling no love at all from you peeps.


Big ups to Turtleboy!


----------



## bentleyml (May 21, 2003)

Props go out to everyone who posted this.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Kudos to anyone who watched this, laughed, and thought about sharing it with a buddy. :up:


----------



## ronbo (Jan 21, 2002)

That was the funniest thing on SNL in a while. Reminded me of the rap that Chris Parnell did when Kristen Dunst hosted. 
All about he and 'KD's gangsta lifestyle. (No video that time, though.)


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

This was really well done!

A buddy of mine actually showed it to me before I got a chance to download it myself. So, like Fof says, kudos to him. Getting it now for myself.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

The Robert Smigel Cartoon from that ep, Christmastime for the Jews was also very well done, but was lost in the hoopla of Lazy Sunday.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Turtleboy said:


> The Robert Smigel Cartoon from that ep, Christmastime for the Jews was also very well done, but was lost in the hoopla of Lazy Sunday.


I agree -- very funny! :up:

In a similar vein, here is a free (audio) iTunes track called "***** Friends" by The LeeVees. (Free for a limited time, I'd guess.)


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

ronbo said:


> That was the funniest thing on SNL in a while. Reminded me of the rap that Chris Parnell did when Kristen Dunst hosted.
> All about he and 'KD's gangsta lifestyle. (No video that time, though.)


He's done several like that. The first was a song about what he thought a date with Britney Spears would be like, then the KD one, then one about how he and Jennifer Garner are really spies in real life as well as lovers, and then lastly a song about Demi Moore that turned into a song about Ashton Kutcher. All good stuff.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Ah, phooey. I need to upgrade from OS 10.2.8 so I can run Quicktime 7.0 and view this thing.

It's good, but it's not worth $129 for the upgrade.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

My G4/400 is having problems playing the video -- pausing, pausing, and more pausing. 

But I did actually see this the old-fashioned way, on TV, so no big deal.


----------



## Toeside (Feb 14, 2002)

Graymalkin said:


> Ah, phooey. I need to upgrade from OS 10.2.8 so I can run Quicktime 7.0 and view this thing.
> 
> It's good, but it's not worth $129 for the upgrade.


Dude, you've gotta jump on the 8 month old Tiger bandwagon, Gray.

:-|

c'mon. Do it!


----------



## waldingrl (Jan 19, 2005)

I'm ghost like Swayze.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

I love you like McAdams loves Gosling


Message me anytime.


----------



## Charon2 (Nov 1, 2001)

WinBear said:


> I heard about this on Engadget today and they explained about the Magnolia Bakery cupcakes.


I don't see an explanation about that one. Care to elaborate?



CharlieW said:


> "You can call us Aaron Burr from the way we're dropping Hamiltons."
> 
> Classic.


Zoomed me until I looked it up, then it was "oh yea, that guy!" Gotta say I honestly don't think I remembered his name at all, but do remember there was a dual involving Hamilton.


----------



## beldar (Feb 27, 2001)

Turtleboy said:


> The Robert Smigel Cartoon from that ep, Christmastime for the Jews was also very well done, but was lost in the hoopla of Lazy Sunday.


I found a site that had a .mov of it, but it's gone now. I think I saved a copy at work.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Charon2 said:


> > Originally Posted by CharlieW
> > "You can call us Aaron Burr from the way we're dropping Hamiltons."
> 
> 
> Zoomed me until I looked it up, then it was "oh yea, that guy!" Gotta say I honestly don't think I remembered his name at all, but do remember there was a dual involving Hamilton.


The Burr/Hamilton connection was the subject of the all-time best (and first, actually) "Got Milk?" commercial ever. For most people, that's the only reason they know who Aaron Burr is. 

Oh... just found the spot at ifilm: http://www.ifilm.com/ifilmdetail/2423866?htv=12&htv=12


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Magnolia Bakery, 401 Bleeker St in NYC.

They're sort of famous, the way Serendipity 3 is. I think they (or their cupcakes anyway) were featured in a "Sex and the City" episode.


----------



## cancermatt (May 21, 2002)

I still can't get enough of this video. Now there's T-shirts to buy (with Christmas money, 'natch) with several phrases from Lazy Sunday... along with a pretty good article.

http://www.slate.com/id/2133316/fr/rss/

Can't wait to get one!


----------



## CharlieW (May 30, 2001)

It's amazing how this has taken off.

Is it just because a great SNL bit is such a rare thing these days? Or is it as the article suggests, a remembering back to a time when old school New York rap discussed topics nearly as silly as those in the _Narnia_ rap and has hit the nostalgia note with all of us at just the right time?

Either way, I hope Parnell and Samberg don't feel the need to try and recapture the magic in a sequel. They should allow this to stand as a one-off classic, rather than beat it to death. Although, I'm sure that the producers are already encouraging a repeat performance -- this is more attention than SNL has received in years.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Wow a big merge. 

How many people in this thread who only got the opportunity to see and enjoy the video b/c it was mentioned separately in the Happy Hour in its own thread would have had the opportunity to enjoy it, if it were only in the "SNL 12-17-05 Jack Black SPOILERS" thread in the TV area.

Most wouldn't have seen it, and would have missed the opportunity.

Sorry mods, bad move.


----------



## CharlieW (May 30, 2001)

Wow.

No offense to the management, but combining these threads under the title of 'SNL 12-17-05, Jack Black SPOILERS' completely breaks apart the discourse we were having regarding the now-bigger-than-the-episode-itself _Narnia_ sketch. When numerous articles, downloads and now T-Shirts start appearing about a single two minute sketch, it bears discussion outside of the thread dedicated to the rest of the episode.

Just my opinion.

Edit -- TB beat me to the punch.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)




----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Turtleboy said:


> How many people in this thread who only got the opportunity to see and enjoy the video b/c it was mentioned separately in the Happy Hour in its own thread would have had the opportunity to enjoy it, if it were only in the "SNL 12-17-05 Jack Black SPOILERS" thread in the TV area.
> 
> Most wouldn't have seen it, and would have missed the opportunity.


Well... to quote the Slate article: "If you haven't seen Saturday Night Live's Chronicles of Narnia rap, then you don't have any friends. Or at least any friends with Internet access."


----------



## Mike Farrington (Nov 16, 2000)

bigcb37 said:


> He looked like a rabbit...


That was a riot. All week my wife and I have been saying "You look like a rabbit." in the same manner as that girl.


----------



## xyz (Apr 11, 2002)

AJRitz said:


> Heh, the A-Hole husband is a good friend of my brother's. He's a really nice guy in real life. I spent some time with him around my brother's wedding this past September.


Wow, that's cool. I love him, is he single?


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Geez, I was wondering what happened to that Happy Hour "Lazy Sunday" thread.  It really didn't need to be moved. It was more of an iTunes alert thread than an SNL thread. At least it was merged with another thread I started.  

And sorry if I duplicated other info. I did do a search and didn't see any other posts about it.

I too think it's the first free thing since iTunes started offering video downloads, followed closely by the Battlestar Galactica "commercial."


----------



## jubrand (May 11, 2002)

busyba said:


> The Burr/Hamilton connection was the subject of the all-time best (and first, actually) "Got Milk?" commercial ever. For most people, that's the only reason they know who Aaron Burr is.
> 
> Oh... just found the spot at ifilm: http://www.ifilm.com/ifilmdetail/2423866?htv=12&htv=12


Oh man, that's the first thing I thought about when I heard that line. I'm pretty sure that it's the only reason I know that piece of trivia.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

I read an article about this today claiming that "chronic" is slang for pot, and that's what the chorus "the chronic -- what? -- cles of Narnia" is saying; you think it's going to be about pot but it's about the movie.

I'm certainly out of the loop these days but I've never heard "chronic" before...


----------



## ronbo (Jan 21, 2002)

yep, that's what 'chronic' in rap songs means to me, anyway.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

madscientist said:


> I read an article about this today claiming that "chronic" is slang for pot, and that's what the chorus "the chronic -- what? -- cles of Narnia" is saying; you think it's going to be about pot but it's about the movie.
> 
> I'm certainly out of the loop these days but I've never heard "chronic" before...


Not "these days" but over 10 years actually.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

I guess if I listened to more (any?) rap I'd know these things


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

For a really interesting thread that featured Chronic, read this one to the end.

It got so ridiculous it was amusing.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

scooterboy said:


> For a really interesting thread that featured Chronic, read this one to the end.
> 
> It got so ridiculous it was amusing.


Yeah, Josquin sure riled you guys up good.


----------



## Mike Farrington (Nov 16, 2000)

"Lazy Sunday" was the second "SNL Digital Short". There was another one a week or two back that I thought was hilarious as well. Well, hilarious if you enjoy all things absurd.

http://www.devilducky.com/media/39579/


----------



## padmalinowski (Dec 21, 2005)

ronbo said:


> That was the funniest thing on SNL in a while. Reminded me of the rap that Chris Parnell did when Kristen Dunst hosted.
> All about he and 'KD's gangsta lifestyle. (No video that time, though.)


I got my Kirsten D
A million G's
Fly 23's
Mercedes E's
Penthouse parties
Prada T's
and Chriscraft 43's
to sail the Seven Seas
Just livin it up on the West Side
Me and Kirsten D sittin' poolside
While my rhymes are goin' wolrwide
Me and Kirsten D gonna do some slip and slide

Wow, I had almost forgotten most of that....


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

padmalinowski said:


> I got my Kirsten D
> A million G's
> Fly 23's
> Mercedes E's
> ...


"almost"? 

I got my Kirsten D
A million G's
*Glock* 23's
Mercedes E's
Penthouse parties
Prada T's
and Chriscraft 43's
to sail the Seven Seas
Just livin it up on the West Side
*Everybody is chillin'* poolside
While my rhymes are goin' wolrwide
*KD and me* gonna do some slip and slide


----------



## sixseven (Jan 6, 2005)

The east coast/west coast rivalry is still alive...

http://narniarapbattle.com/


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

It wasn't bad. It was well written and fairly well shot, but the west coast guys didn't rap particularly well. There were a few glaring rhythmic flaws. It had the feel like they tried to bang it out in just one take rather than work at it.

There was one flat out drop-dead funny line in particular though that really got me laughing:

"Yo, Red Vines is West Coast like Tupac Shakizzlur. 
So step off our licorice and suck on a Twizzler!"

Classic. :up:

But overall I'd have to say that Lazy Sunday was better. If LS was a 10, LM was about a 6 or 7.

And I'm not just saying that because I'm in NYC.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Another great line:

We rock the mike like the boys from Hanson
We got better bodies than Scarlett Johansson


----------

